
Proposed CO2 capture system can reduce emissions by 90 percent - navinsylvester
https://www.engadget.com/2019/12/23/epfl-truck-carbon-dioxide-capture-system/
======
ailideex
Source, which is a bit better than engadget:
[https://actu.epfl.ch/news/capturing-co2-from-trucks-and-
redu...](https://actu.epfl.ch/news/capturing-co2-from-trucks-and-reducing-
their-emiss/)

> Researchers at EPFL have patented a new concept that could cut trucks’ CO2
> emissions by almost 90%. It involves capturing CO2 within the exhaust
> system, converting it into a liquid and storing it on the vehicle. The
> liquid CO2 would then be delivered to a service station and where it will be
> turned back into fuel using renewable energy.

This all sounds a bit energy intensive to me and that it would significantly
reduce efficiency.

> The whole process takes place within a capsule measuring 2 m x 0.9 m x 1.2
> m, placed above the driver’s cabin. “The weight of the capsule and the tank
> is only 7% of the vehicle’s payload,” adds Maréchal. “The process itself
> uses little energy, because all of its stages have been optimized.”

> The researchers’ calculations show that a truck using 1 kg of conventional
> fuel could produce 3kg of liquid CO2, and that the conversion does not
> involve any energy penalty.

